# Does Graco Turbo Booster have Side Impact Protection?



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I can tell that it has the wings, but do the wings function only as a headrest or are they true side impact wings? What is the difference between the Graco and Parkway SIP?

thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding is that any hbb will provide some side impact protection and there is really no way to compare between brands as there is no testing data released.

-Angela


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks, on one site it shows turbo as NOT having SIP, but Pkwy as having it. Thanks!

Turbo vs. Parkway on Elite


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

There are absolutely no standards for "side impact protection". It's a term used at least as much by the marketing department as the engineering department. Any seat can claim it -- there's even a backless booster that tries to.


----------

